# What makes a great blank?



## cdcarter (Aug 12, 2007)

What's your top priority in selecting a blank?


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 21, 2007)

Actually, I would have voted on most of the above.  Personally, have to be able to turn it, then I like figure, then species and color.  It used to be what blanks I thought would sell best, now it's what sells pens best.
Rob

EDIT:  It might surprise you to know how many people are looking for a certain color of pen blanks (or pens).  Reds are quite popular.


----------



## exoticwo (Aug 28, 2007)

I too would have voted for most of the options listed. Perhaps listed in order of importance might be a better expanded data collection topic.
 The popularity of certain colors is perhaps a regional thing. Reds, along with Blues and Greens are popular where I am and mostly in Acrylics, not dyed or natural. But then again the best sellers are usually something with great character, grain pattern and contrasting colors shown off in a good quality pen.


----------

